# Stream



## DoinG (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich habe einen linux vServer. Ich habe vor ein Stream zu installieren, gibt es irgentwelche "server" dafür? Zum Besipiel SHOUTcast ist es das einzigste? Gibt es bessere?
Wie installiere ich einen Shoutcast server? 
Kann ich andere Programme zum streamen nehmen ausser winamp`?

Ich weiss, viele fragen aufeinmal ... Sorry und THX im vorraus ( habe auch etwas linux kenntnisse, also kein anfänger  )


mFg


----------

